# Cottonwood Island Recreation Site Update



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Great to hear!

One question - are boaters required to wear PFDs on this section? Also, is there any way to clear out the infestations of tubers there in the summer?  But seriously, I suspect that the majority of trash, broken glass, and other negative impacts at this location, Lyons Gulch, and Dotsero are due to that user group. A PFD requirement would be a great thing to enforce on weekends down there...

Thanks for the work y'all do!


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

This GREAT news. It would, will be nice to stop people parking in the hammerhead on the boat ramp!


----------



## ECOS_Ranger (Aug 3, 2015)

There are no state requirements regarding pfds and single chambered devices that I'm aware of. Boats need to carry a pfd for each person. Eagle County does not have any local regulation governing pfd use.

The boat ramps you listed are all within quick reach of I-70. My experience is that most of the refuse is from visitors in vehicles.


----------

